# Synapse Audio sound design tutorials



## Pier (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Bee_Abney (Mar 2, 2022)

Thanks Pier, I could use the help!


----------



## Pier (Apr 4, 2022)

Here's episode 2


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 4, 2022)

such a cool synth.


----------



## KEM (Apr 5, 2022)

I’m buying Dune 3 as soon as possible, but I want to buy all the expansions with it at the same time so it might be awhile


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 5, 2022)

KEM said:


> I’m buying Dune 3 as soon as possible, but I want to buy all the expansions with it at the same time so it might be awhile


Dose it work out cheaper that way? I have Dune 3, but I don't have any of Synapse's expansions. There are a lot of very nice sounding 3rd party soundsets too.


----------



## KEM (Apr 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Dose it work out cheaper that way? I have Dune 3, but I don't have any of Synapse's expansions. There are a lot of very nice sounding 3rd party soundsets too.



It’s not cheaper, I just ocd so I have to get it all at one time


----------



## Bee_Abney (Apr 5, 2022)

KEM said:


> It’s not cheaper, I just ocd so I have to get it all at one time


Whatever works. Well, not quite 'whatever', but in this case... Buying all at once isn't the worst thing.

Is it genuinely Obsessive Compulsive Disorder? I have that fairly mildly (by which I mean it doesn't inhibit every day life badly), and it does lead to me doing that sort of thing too.


----------



## KEM (Apr 5, 2022)

Bee_Abney said:


> Whatever works. Well, not quite 'whatever', but in this case... Buying all at once isn't the worst thing.
> 
> Is it genuinely Obsessive Compulsive Disorder? I have that fairly mildly (by which I mean it doesn't inhibit every day life badly), and it does lead to me doing that sort of thing too.



Yeah I’m very much an “all or nothing” kind of person, if I got Dune 3 and only a few expansions it’d drive me crazy knowing there’s still some I don’t have


----------



## paulmatthew (Apr 9, 2022)

Dune 3 is one of my favorites for trance and it's particularly brilliant for leads, pads and plucks. It doesn't sound like the usual supects such as Sylenth , Spire or Serum. It has a little something extra in the sound it delivers.


----------

